# watercolors and Berol Prismacolor mixed media...



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

ooops......not sure how that happened but double post.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

so you have 3 posts and out of those, 2 are cheap shots taken at me...looks like you will become a treasured member at the site.


----------

